# Seerosenblüten 2012



## Elfriede (28. Apr. 2012)

Hallo Seerosenfreunde,

heute endlich gab es die erste Seerosenblüte in meinem Teich und wie jedes Jahr erfreute mich diese erste Blüte besonders. Als freudige Draufgabe blieb sie bis zum Sonnenuntergang geöffnet.


 


Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## mani2 (29. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Tja so weit sind die Seerosen hier noch nicht :shock
Der heutige Hochsommertag hat zumindest mal für ordentliche Temperaturen im Becken gesorgt.
Meine Black Princess ist am weitesten,hat 4 Blätter an der Oberfläche und treibt gut weiter.
Aber blühen wird noch ein weilchen dauern,dafür entschädigen mich meine tropischen im Gewächshaus,die blühen auch an Weihnachten


----------



## Elfriede (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Hallo Mani,

ich habe mir gerade eben wieder einmal Deine Tropischen angeschaut,-eine Augenweide!

In meinem Teich hier auf Paros werden in den nächsten Tagen schon einige Sorten der Winterharten blühen, obwohl es auch hier bis vor wenigen Tegen ungewöhnlich kalt war.

Sorgen mache ich mir aber um meine tropischen Seerosen im Teich, da heuer auch der Winter hier auf der Insel ungewöhnlich kalt war. Seit 5 Jahren habe ich sie nun schon im Teich und sie haben bisher noch jeden Winter überlebt, also bleibt mir noch Hoffnung. Geduldig warten ist angesagt, denn sie treiben immer erst sehr spät aus.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Ferdinand (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Hier auch meine erste Blüte seit gestern.

__ Joey tomocik


----------



## mani2 (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Schön das sie bei euch schon blühen 
Bei mir dauerts noch bestimmt eine Woche,Knospen sind genug unterwegs 



Tschüs


Mani


----------



## Plätscher (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*



Ferdinand schrieb:


> Hier auch meine erste Blüte seit gestern.
> 
> __ Joey tomocik



Hallo Ferdinand,

ich habe auch eine Joey Tomocik, leider vergessen tiefer zu stellen aber sie hat überlebt . Ich bin mir nicht sicher welche tiefe die richtige ist (zur Zeit 30cm), wie tief hast du sie stehen?


----------



## Ferdinand (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Ich habe sie zurzeit auf 45 cm stehen, falls man sie mal im Winter vergisst. Aber man kann sie ruhig sehr flach stellen, hatte sie (nach dem Neukauf) den ganzen Sommer über,in einem Mörtelkübel mehrere stehen und sie hat stets geblüt und geblüt....

Super Sorte


----------



## Plätscher (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Danke für die Antwort Ferdinand. Dann lasse ich sie mal da stehen wo sie jetzt ist.


----------



## chrisamb (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Hi!
Jetzt hab ich heuer auch endlich meine erste Blüte 

 

Christian


----------



## libsy (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Meine erste Blüte im Teich.
Weiß leider die Art nicht, da ich die Pflanzen von einem Bekannten geschenkt bekommen habe.


----------



## chrisamb (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Hi,
die "Baumarkt-__ Attraction" blüht seit heute auch.. und gleich mit 2 Blüten 

 

Ist doch immer wieder super, wenn´s mit dem Blühen endlich losgeht.

Christian


----------



## Digicat (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Servus Seerosenfreunde

Der Neid könnte einen fressen ...

Bei mir ist net einmal noch ein Blatt an der Oberfläche und das bei 6 (in Worten "Sechs") Seerosen ...

Ich harre der "Guten" Dinge :beten


----------



## Annett (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Hallo.

Dank der Hitze ist es auch bei mir endlich so weit.
Und dann gleich 5-fach.

1x __ Rosennymphe und jeweils 2 Blüten an den N.tetragona. 
 
Nur Wasser müsste ich dringend mal nachfüllen...


----------



## ChristianB (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Hallo,

bei mir hat gestern das erste Blatt die Oberfläche erreicht. Die erste Knospe liegt noch ca. 10cm unter der Wasserobefläche.

Ich glaube meine kleine Seerose steht zu tief.

Gruß aus Dortmund

Christian


----------



## Digicat (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Servus Christian

Noch ein Leidensgenosse 

Aber ich denke nicht das du eine Blüte siehst ... 

Da sollten vorher schon ein paar Blätter oben sein


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Hi,

am WE werden bei mir wohl auch die ersten Seerosenblüten aufgehen

MfG Frank


----------



## Majaberlin (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Hier blüht es auch schon. Heute mittag aufgenommen, es sind 2 Blüten offen und viele Knospen schon zu sehen unter Wasser.


----------



## Kama (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Hallo,

seit Montag ist auch bei mir die Saison eröffnet, aktuell blühen reihum 
__ James Brydon, Black Princess, Newton, Wow, unbekannt, Arc-en-Ciel, unbekannt.

In den Startlöchern stehen Gonnère und Clyde Ikins, die werden wahrscheinlich morgen aufgehen.

(und es ist immer noch ne halbe Baustelle...)


----------



## Lucy79 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Bei uns blüht noch garnix...


----------



## ChristianB (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Christian
> 
> Noch ein Leidensgenosse
> 
> ...



Hallo

heute Morgen waren bereits 2 Blätter und eine Knospe  oben

Die __ Schwertlilien und der __ Wasserhahnenfuß blühen. 

Falls ich am Wochenende ein wenig Zeit finde, dann werde ich mal wieder ein paar Bilder einstellen.


Gruß aus Dortmund
Christian


----------



## Digicat (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Servus Christian

Freue mich schon auf die Bilder von der Seerose


----------



## Vera44 (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Hallo, nun auch die ersten beiden Blüten bei mir. Die anderen Seerosen blühen noch nicht.


----------



## Elfriede (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Hallo Seerosenfreunde,

mit einer Lieferung von __ Aquarienpflanzen habe ich auch eine tropische Seerose erhalten. Sie ist sehr klein und es bleibt abzuwarten ob sie sich auch im Teich halten kann. Die erste Blüte ist seit 3 Tagen geöffnet, sie hat einen Durchmesser von 6cm, Knospen kommen nach.


 



Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Digicat (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Servus

Super, Elfriede ... die ist aber schön 

Heute ist das erste Blatt von meinen 6 Seerosen oben :beten1


----------



## Majaberlin (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Heute blüht auch die __ Gonnere und die gelbe Seerose im großen Teich.
Ein paar __ Moderlieschen sieht man auch


----------



## Annett (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Hallo Maja.

Könntest Du vielleicht ein, zwei größere Blattfotos der __ Gonnere einstellen (gern auch mit Blüte daneben)? 

Meine hat immer etwas komische Verfärbungen und bei Dir schaut es von Weitem ähnlich aus.


----------



## Moonlight (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Meine in einem Mörtelkübel ausgelagerte Seerose blüht jetzt auch ... kurios ... hat sie doch nur paar Zentimeter bis zur Wasseroberfläche 

    

Mandy


----------



## Oo_Roberto_oO (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Sehr schön!!! 

@ Chrisamb & Anett: Welche Tetragona habt Ihr? 

Meine gestern angekomme Tetragona hat auch Dank meiner Bitte bei der Bestellung eine Knospe 

Noch habe ich sie in einem "Ausruh- Topf", traue mich nicht sie Umzupflanzen, aus angst das die Knospe nach der Umpflanzung abfaulen könnte....

 

 

Leider werden diese Tetragonas nur als "Tetragona" geleifert, würde gerne wissen ob das eine Normale oder eine Unterart ist. Nympahion hat das zum Glück gut hinbekommen 

doch leider muss ich sagen das mich die Tetragona sucht erwischt hat! 
hätt ich lieber drauf gehört....
*WARNUNG:*
_Die Pflege und das 
Sammeln von ver- 
schiedenen Tetragona 
Arten kann süchtig 
machen!_


*PS*: Es wäre scön wenn Ihr dabei erwähnen könntet welche Seerose es ist, sofern bekannt! Die meisten erkannt man an Ihrer Blüte wie __ James Brydon, __ Arc en Ciel oder Tetragona....  aber bei manchen ist es ein Rätsel...
danke


----------



## chrisamb (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Hallo Roberto,
meine ist eine "Baumarkt-Pygmaea alba"
Siehe auch https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/28323
Sie scheint auf alle fälle frosthart zu sein, war die letzten beiden Winter mit sicherheit komplett durchgefrohren (vergessen tiefer zu setzen) und macht jedes Jahr wieder Freude.

Christian


----------



## Majaberlin (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

@ Annett

Ich habe mal die Blätter geknipst, ja, da sind solche verfärbten dabei, aber ich dachte, das wäre normal? Ist bei den andern ja auch immer mal wieder.
Die Blüte ist schwer zu fotografieren, da müßte ich auf eine hohe Leiter steigen oder aufs Hausdach. Ist halt in der Mitte des Teiches .


----------



## Reptilis (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Hi,
:shock Bei mir kommen die Seerosen dieses Jahr gar nicht so gut. Eine bildet gar keine Blätter und ha nur kleine an der Knolle.

Viel Spaß mit Euren Blüten


----------



## Annett (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Hallo Maja.

Danke für die Bilder. Genauso schaut meine auch aus.
Dann nehmen wir das mal als "normal" hin.

@Roberto
Meine Nymphaea tetragona ist das, was ich geschrieben habe. 
Sie bzw. eine Mutterpflanze stammt von Nymphaion und vermehrt sich lediglich über Aussaat.


----------



## Christine (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Hi Reptilils,

hast Du Deine Seerosen mal gedüngt? Wenn sie so kümmern, sind sie eventuell kurz vor dem Verhungern.


----------



## mitch (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Hallo,

hier mal der aktuelle Stand:
   

meine Seerosen habe ich alle im Frühjahr mit Düngekegel versorgt - ohne würden sie ned so schön blühen


----------



## Kama (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Hallo,

die letzten Tage war bestes Seerosen-Wetter... fand auch mein einsamer Frosch . 

Clyde Ikins, __ James Brydon, Black Princess, Gonnère, Newton


----------



## Oo_Roberto_oO (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Gefällt mir 


Heute hat endlich nach 3 Tagen auch meine Tetragona angefangen Ihr Inneres zu zeigen...

 

 

 

 

 


ich kann diese leider nicht einsortieren.... könnte es eine var. fennica Mela oder var. minima  sein??


----------



## Garfield (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Hi,

habe zwar nur zwei Blüten im Moment, aber die werden auch gerne genutzt für ein Päuschen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

bei mir blühen seit ein paar Tagen auch die erst 2 Seerosen

"__ Marliacea Chromatella"

und ne unbekannte kleine weiße die ich vor 2 Jahren von nem Kumpel aus ner Teichauflösung bekam

"__ Marliacea carnea"
"Attraktion"
"__ Rosennymphe"

und die 5 Nuphar lutea brauchen noch ein paar Tage

MfG Frank


----------



## Gladiator (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Hier meine Seerose


----------



## mani2 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Jetzt scheints aber los zu gehen 
Heute zum ersten mal geöffnet,die __ Marliacea Carnea.
Im Hintergrund lugt schon die Black Princess mit 2 Knospen raus,hat sich aber heute noch nicht getraut


----------



## Akiem (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Hallo!
Hier sind meine ersten Blüten!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Hi Mani,

deine "__ Marliacea carnea" scheint aber eher ne weißblütige Sorte zu sein. Das carnea kommt ja von fleischfarben, also rosablütig (meine wird höchstwahrscheinlich auch keine carnea sein, die Blütenfarbe ist nämlich viel zu kräftig gefärbt)

MfG Frank


----------



## mani2 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Meinst du Werner hat mir eine andere untergejubelt 
Glaub ich nett 
Hatte nur noch eine andere weiße bestellt und das war die __ Gonnere,oder ganz andere Farben.

Gerade mal im Album vom letzten Jahr gestöbert,da war sie tatsächlich auch etwas rosa.
Ist aber die selbe,Pflanzkörbe habe ich nummeriert .

Na ich denk die wird schon noch,werde das mal beobachten


----------



## Vera44 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Hi!

Nun blüht auch die Gladstonina. Die Blüte ist gegenüber der anderen riesig, das kommt aber auf den Bildern leider nicht rüber.....


----------



## mitch (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Hallo,

meine derzeitigen Supermodels  im Teich


----------



## hansa (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Hallo allerseits, als erster Beitrag hier mal ein Bild (von letztem Monat) meines Wasserbeckens und der Pflanze die ich mal als Mangkala Ubol erhalten habe. 
Momentan suche ich eine kleine weisse winterharte fertile Sorte die wenn möglich hoch über der Wasserfläche blüht - leider finde ich zu den meisten Sorten nichts über ihre Fertilität, kann man solche Informationen irgendwo bekommen?


----------



## Oo_Roberto_oO (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*



hansa schrieb:


> Momentan suche ich eine kleine weisse winterharte fertile Sorte die wenn möglich hoch über der Wasserfläche blüht - leider finde ich zu den meisten Sorten nichts über ihre Fertilität, kann man solche Informationen irgendwo bekommen?



Wenn du Unbedingt Fertile haben möchtest, kann ich dir meinerseits höchsten die Odorata var. Minor  oder Arc-en-Ciel empfehlen.

ansonsten sind mir keine über der wasseroberfläche ragende fertile Seerosen bekannt...


----------



## hansa (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Danke Roberto, Arc-en-Ciel hatte ich auch schon ins Auge gefasst - die wird ja recht gerne zur Zucht verwendet. Die odorata var minor habe ich als recht blühfaul in Erinnerung. In die engere Wahl genommen hatte ich eher so Sorten wie 'Mt. Shasta', 'Snow Princess', 'Hazorea White Dagan' oder auch 'Virginia' (die auch nicht unbedingt klein sind) - leider finde ich zu denen kaum Angaben. Würde gerne alle probiern, leider fehlt mir dazu der Platz...


----------



## Benseoo7 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Hallo,Seerosenfreunde,
super Bilder hier
Habe eigentlich auch eine schöne rosa/rot blühende Seerose. Leider bildet die Seerose nur Blätter, von Knospen keine spur.
Letztes Jahr waren so um die 6-7 Blüten da. 
Meine Frage nun, kann ich die Seerose jetzt noch düngen oder macht man es immer zum Frühjahr? Wobei ich gestehen muß, ich habe die Seerose noch nie gedüngt
Wenn ja, was nehmt Ihr denn so an Dünger? 
Habe wirklich nicht gerade den grünen Daumen und null Plan.

Gruß

Ben


----------



## Oo_Roberto_oO (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Also mit Arc-en-Ciel kannst du bestimmt nichts verkehrt machen 

ansonsten habe ich noch Caroliniana Nivea gefunden die Fertil ist eine WT von 35-50 cm braucht  oder Starbright  _(Fertilität unbekannt)_


@ Benseoo7: *Hier* findest Du einige Hilfreiche Tipps zu deinen Fragen


----------



## Pammler (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Meine Blüten sind auch noch spärlich. Da sind 2 schon wieder verblüht und die anderen wollen noch nicht so richtig bei dem Regen.


----------



## hansa (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*



Oo_Roberto_oO schrieb:


> Also mit Arc-en-Ciel kannst du bestimmt nichts verkehrt machen
> 
> ansonsten habe ich noch Caroliniana Nivea gefunden die Fertil ist eine WT von 35-50 cm braucht  oder Starbright  _(Fertilität unbekannt)_



Vielen Dank für deine Tipps! Ich denke ich weiss schon welche ich mir noch anschaffen werde.
Hab noch diese sehr gute und informative Liste gefunden: http://www.__ victoria-adventure.org/waterlilies/parents_for_hybrids.html

Damit es nicht zu oT wird hier noch ein paar aktuelle Blütenbilder aus dem Garten.


----------



## Gunnar (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Hallo.
  Möchte hier auch noch ein paar Bilder los werden.
  Diese sind vom Wochenende und an die 50 bis 60 Blüten waren insgesamt offen.


----------



## Oo_Roberto_oO (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Hallo Gunnar, 

weißt du zufällig wie deine Weiße Seerose mit Namen heißt?


Lg Roberto


----------



## willi1954 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*



hansa schrieb:


> ...
> Damit es nicht zu oT wird hier noch ein paar aktuelle *Blütenbilder aus dem Garten*.



Wo wohnst du, das so super __ tropische Seerosen im Garten schon blühen?
hier im Norden ist Stillstand, heute morgen Temperaturen nahe 0 Grad.

LG Willi

PS ah, sehe gerade, Spanien.. keine weiteren Fragen *fg*


----------



## hansa (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Ja, der Garten ist in Spanien. 
Erstaunlicher ist es eigentlich das sie überhaupt noch blühen können da sie ganzjährig im Freien stehen und dieser Winter fúr hiesige Verhältnisse extrem kalt war - für mehrere Tage war das Becken mit Eis bedeckt, doch selbst tropische Nachtblüher treiben wieder willig aus. Meine älteste Seerose ist N.x daubenyana - die gedeiht hier problemlos seit etwas über 10 Jahren ohne Schutz im Freien.
Hier ein Bild vom Februar dieses Jahres.


----------



## Gunnar (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*



Oo_Roberto_oO schrieb:


> Hallo Gunnar,
> weißt du zufällig wie deine Weiße Seerose mit Namen heißt?
> Lg Roberto



Hallo Roberto.
Leider nicht. Auch bei den anderen Farben kenne ich mich nicht so gut aus. Ich finde sie einfach nur SCHÖN!!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Hi,

"__ Rosennymphe" zwischen vom __ Seerosenblattkäfer zerfressenen Laub

MfG Frank


----------



## mandy (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Ich hoffe auch das unsere Seerose endlich mal so wundervoll blüht, dann sieht der Teich doch gleich noch viel schöner aus


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Hallo Teichianer,

ich freue mich sehr, hier auch ein Bild einstellen zu können:


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

uups,
äh, also ich wollte doch noch die Seerosenkenner/Innen fragen, um welche Sorte handelt es sich hier. 
Näheres: 
sie ist ein Zwerg, das ist schonmal klar siehe das Größenverhältnis zur Hahnenfußblüte...
sie ist noch sehr jung - seit 1 Woche in meinem Teich
ihre Blätter scheinen rot zu bleiben
sie blüht auch im Regen

Wie heißt sie?

LG Eva


----------



## Moonlight (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Ich hab zwar keine Blüte  aber eben deswegen ne ganz kurze Frage .
Die Seerose ist in einem 90l Maurerkübel zwischengelagert ... Blätter sind ausreichend, aber eben keine Blüten.
Ist das normal (aufgrund der geringen Tiefe) oder sollte ich mal etwas Flüssigdünger dazu geben?

Mandy


----------



## Eva-Maria (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Mandy,
hast Du sie denn noch gar nicht gedüngt, dieses Jahr?
Ich nehme immer soche Düngekegel und stof' diese in den Pflanzkorb direkt rein.
Dann fangen sie hier immer gleich an zu treiben,
habe momentan 5 dicke Knospen auf den einzelnen Zwergen.


----------



## Moonlight (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Ich hab noch nie gedüngt  habs mir nie getraut. Die standen ja immer im Teich und da dachte ich ... na wegen den Algen ... oh je, ich glaube ich muß düngen.

Danke Eva-Maria.

Mandy


----------



## mareike (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Hallo,

jetzt blühen bei mir auch endlich die Seerosen. Auch die __ Wasserähre blüht. Habe mal dazu eine Frage, ist die Wasserähre winterhart oder muß man sie im Haus überwintern? 

:cu mareike


----------



## Dachfrosch (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

So, bin endlich auch wieder stolze Halterin einer blühenden (Mini)Seerose


----------



## PeterBoden (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Die "Burgundy Princess" von Werner blüht:


----------



## Kama (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Hallo,

heute mal eine rausgepickt... Newton.

       

Ich habe sie seit fast einem Jahr, also noch keine Langzeiterfahrung. Aber sie fasziniert mich, denn sie hat schon 100 Jahre auf dem Buckel, und kann dennoch mit den ganzen Neuzüchtungen durchaus konkurrieren... Mein heimlicher, so gar nicht grauer __ Star.

Sie steht bis mittags im Schatten, mögen manche ja so gar nicht. Trotzdem blüht sie eigentlich jeden Tag, und ich sehe noch viele Knospen unten. 
Die geschlossene Blüte hat ca. 9 cm Länge, entsprechend groß ist sie geöffnet, da übertrumpft sie alle meine anderen. Tolle Form, toller Farbverlauf.

Ich habe mehrere Sorten, die ich nicht mehr freiwillig hergeben werde, und sie ist eine davon .


----------



## kullerbär_2010 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

@mandy: nimm keinen flüssigdünger für die Seerose, sondern Düngekegel oder -stäbchen, die du im Kübel unter die Wurzel der Pflanze steckst, so kommt nicht allzu viel ins Wasser...


----------



## katja (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

ich bin neidisch!! 

meine seerose hat mittlerweile ihr achtzehntes (ja, 18!!) blatt hochgeschoben, aber noch immer ist keine knospe in sicht, trotz düngekegel


----------



## Schwabenteich (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

@Katja: vielleicht solltest Du Ihr mal erklären, wie das so funktioniert, mit den Blüten, den Blättern und den Bienchen


----------



## RKurzhals (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Hallo Katja,
Kopf hoch, das wird noch ! Ich war bei mir auch schon verzweifelt, und habe zum zweiten Mal mit Düngerkegeln versucht nachzuhelfen... :?. Hat leider nichts gebracht, bis auf die letzten Tage.
Seit 2-3 Wochen ist das Wasser deutlich wärmer (und die Fische gefräßiger ), und schon wurden die Blätter größer. Der Unterschied in der Blütengröße ist frappierend:
Darum: das wird schon !


----------



## Eugen (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Hoi Katja

bei mir wurde inzwischen die Zahl 100 erreicht.
Ok,ich hab ja einige Seerosen.
Am meisten blühen die im großen Teich,die noch nie Düngekegel gesehen haben.
Dafür zickt die "Katinka", aber das bin ich ja gewohnt.


----------



## Stoer (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

[/ATTACH]


----------



## katja (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*



> Dafür zickt die "Katinka", aber das bin ich ja gewohnt



:shock


----------



## lonely (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Hier meine Seerose  Heute Aufgenommen.


----------



## Plätscher (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Meine Joey Tomczik, ich dachte sie wäre im Winter eingegangen aber sie hat sich gut erholt.


 

Angeblich N. pygmea rubra, glaube ich aber nicht. Kein Blühwunder aber diese Blüte war geschlagene 7 Tage auf.

 

N. Fritz Junge, blüht reichlich und geht erst spät zu.

 

 

Jetzt fehlt nur noch meine "Clyde Ikens", aber sie ist ja erst 3 Wochen im Teich, bin ich vielleicht zu ungeduldig?


----------



## Bambus Mami (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Seit gestern ist es bei uns auch so weit. (erste Blüte 25.6.12)

Die Discounterseerose blüht. Die anderen teuren dagegen machen keinerlei Anstalten auch nur eine Knospe hervorzubringen......

Drückt mir die Daumen....

Die Seerose links mittig ist übrigens Netti, weil sie von Annett kommt.
Die blühende heißt Aldilinchen.

 Eure Bambus Mami


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

mehr Blüten gibts bei mir noch nicht. Die Seerosen im großen Teich brauchen, wie alle Pflanzen dort unbedingt, ein paar Düngerkegel, doch um da mittig dran zu kommen bräuchte Mann mal Sonne und warmes Wasser damit man im Teich endlich mal abtauchen kann. Das Wasser ist seit Anfang Mai so .. kalt (selbst der Fischnachwuchs kommt net mehr aus den Eiern)

MfG Frank


----------



## ChristianB (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Christian
> 
> Noch ein Leidensgenosse
> 
> ...




Hallo,

nun sind doch noch einige Blätter hinzugekommen und 2 Blüten Eine öffnet sich prächtig und die andere liegt leider auf der Seite.

Fotos folgen. 

Gruß aus Dortmund

PS: Heute Morgen hatte ich seit einiger Zeit wieder Bodensicht - ohne UVC 
       2-3 mm großer Nachwuchs ist auch gesichtet worden und ein Frosch hat sich eingeschlichen.
       Es bleibt spannend...........................


----------



## inge50 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Hallo,

ich hab auch noch eins

 

__ Rosennymphe

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Eugen (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Es ist zwar keine Seerose
sondern eine Nuphar japonica mit "Hochblättern"
 

aber endlich schickt sie mir eine Blüte.


----------



## Oo_Roberto_oO (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*



Eugen schrieb:


> Es ist zwar keine Seerose
> sondern eine Nuphar japonica mit "Hochblättern"
> Anhang anzeigen 105680
> 
> aber endlich schickt sie mir eine Blüte.



Wow sehr schön!
ich hätte nie gedacht das diese sich in Kübel kulturieren lassen, da ich sie meistens als sehr groß kenne....


----------



## Limnos (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Hi

Noch nie hatte ich in diesem kleinen Teich 5 Seerosenblüten auf einmal. Ob das eine Reaktion auf den bisher miserablen Sommer ist?

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Connemara (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

ENDLICH!!!
Eine erste Blüte ist da und hat sich (endlich) geöffnet! ....allerdings nur kurz...dann wurde es dunkel und Regen und Gewitter kamen ...was für eine es ist, weiß ich leider nicht!
Jetzt warte ich nur noch auf meine Miniseerose...


----------



## keksi09 (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Huhuuu,....auch meine erste Seerose hat sich geöffnet, nach dem ich sie vor ein paar Wochen gepflanzt habe. Freu mich super doll


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (30. Juni 2012)

Jetzt im dritten Jahr fühlen sich See- und auch Teichrose zum ersten Mal richtig wohl und blühen fleißig.  Muss aber aufpassen, dass die Rosane nicht die Weiße verdrängt.  
 
 
 


[ sent by iPhone and Tapatalk ]


----------



## mitch (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Hallo,

diese Blüten-Zwillinge hätte ich fast ned gesehen 

   

es wird mal wieder langsam Zeit um etwas auszulichten


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (30. Juni 2012)

@Birgit

Schöne Fotos 


[ sent by iPhone and Tapatalk ]


----------



## Stadtkind (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Auch bei mir blüht es endlich.

Was das für Seerosen sind weiß ich leider nicht. Vielleicht kann es mir jemand von Euch sagen.

P.S. Die weiße ist ein Jahr alt und vom Gartencenter. Die Andere eine Discounterpflanze von diesem Jahr.


----------



## willi1954 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Bei mir blühts auch reichlich. Als Beispiel mal die zwei, Florida Sunset und Indiana

Gruss Willi


----------



## hansa (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Wunderschöne Bilder zeigt ihr da!

Hier auch noch mal ein paar Fotos von gestern (Garten liegt in Spanien) - langsam wird es hier eng.


----------



## PeterBoden (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Hallo,

diese Woche von Werner erhalten, nach seiner Anleitung in einer tiefen Schale gepflanzt und gleich geht es los mit dem Blühen!
Es sollte die Perry's Magnificent sein, nach dem Pflanzen sind mir die Schildchen durcheinander gekommen, die Zweite, (hier nicht im Bild) eine Perry`s Crinkled Pink steht auch schon mit einer langsam schiebenden Knospe parat.


----------



## Springmaus (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Hallo,

 was habt Ihr für wunderschöne Seerosen 

 

ich weiß leider nicht wie sie heißt


----------



## phaeton57 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Hallo,

auch bei mir hat sich die 1. Seerose gezeigt.....

 


ich hoffe es bleibt nicht die Einzigste.


Gruß und einen schönen Sonntag 

Hans-Jürgen


----------



## libsy (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Meine Aldirose __ Marliacea Chromatella hat auch ihre erste Blüte an die Wasseroberfläche geschafft. Gleich im ersten Jahr freut mich.


----------



## Elfriede (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Hallo Seerosenfreunde,

leider hat sich mein Verdacht vom April bestätigt, dass meine drei tropischen Seerosen ( Tina, Ganna Walska und Ruby) den letzten Winter im Teich nicht überlebt haben. Ich war recht traurig darüber, denn sie prägten meinen Teich  über Jahre und hatten schon fünf Winter problemlos  im Teich überlebt.

Zum Glück haben sich viele Kindel der Tina im Lauf der Jahre gebildet und sich selbst irgendwo im Teich angesiedelt und haben den letzten Winter als winzige Pflänzchen, versteckt in  dichten  Crassulabeständen, unbeschadet überlebt. Einige davon habe ich in die  leeren Kübel der eingegangenen Mutterpflanzen gesetzt.

Letzte Woche gab es die erste Blüte. Die Blätter und die Blüte der jungen Tina  sind noch sehr, sehr klein, was aber meine Freude nicht schmälert.


 


Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## hansa (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Wunderschön deine 'Tina', Elfriede!

Sehr schade das du einige deiner tropischen Seerosen verloren hast, mit 'Ruby' ist mir das letztes Jahr auch so gegangen...
Super das sich deine 'Tina' gut über Kindel vermehrt!
Hier kultiviere ich auch zwei Seerosen die ich aus verschiedenen Quellen als 'Tina' bekommen habe - leider haben die noch keine Anstalten gemacht Kindel zu bilden - die einzige die sowas bisher hier macht (aber auch  noch nicht dieses Jahr!) ist _N.x daubenyana_. 
Hat die Kindelbildung eventuell was mit dem Ernährungszustand der Pflanzen zu tun? 
Hier ein Bild mit beiden 'Tina' und eines der _N.x daubenyana_ vom Wochenende.

lg Hans


----------



## Majaberlin (9. Juli 2012)

*Seerose  Gonnere*

Ich habe die Seerose Gonnere ja erst im letzten Jahr gepflanzt - aber sie ist jetzt schon sehr blühfreudig - jetzt sind dort 4 Blüten auf einmal offen (nachdem erst eine kam, dann 2 und jetzt eben 4).


----------



## Elfriede (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Hallo Hans,

ich verstehe nicht wirklich, warum diesen Winter gleich alle drei tropischen Seerosen in meinem Teich eigegangen sind. Vielleicht hatten sie zu wenig Nährstoffe um über den Winter zu kommen, denn ich habe im Vorjahr überhaupt nicht gedüngt. 

Besonders weine ich der Ganna Walska nach, sie hatte traumhaft schöne Blätter, du kannst sie in meinem Album sehen.

Deine Tina hat gezackte, grüne Blätter, bei meiner war der Blattrand glatt und so grün waren die Blätter auch nicht.

Es könnte gut sein, dass ich heuer mit den __ Aquarienpflanzen eine N.x Daubenyana geliefert bekommen habe. Ich habe ein Foto auf Seite 3, Beitrag #23 eingestellt, kannst du sie bitte einmal mit deinen Blüten vergleichen. Meine trägt auf jedem Blatt ein bereits bewurzeltes Kindel.

Auch die Tina brachte bei mir im Teich sehr,sehr viele Kindel auf den Weg. Das tat die Madame Ganna Walska zwar auch, aber keines ihrer Kindel entwickelte sich zur blühenden Pflanze,- schade!

Uberwintern deine Tropischen auch im Teich?

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## hansa (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Hallo Elfriede,

nachdem ich deine Ganna Walska gesehen kann ich verstehen das der Verlust dieser Sorte besonders schmerzhaft ist!
Nach diesem Winter hatte ich auch mit herben Verlusten gerechnet, aber obwohl tagelang Eis auf dem Becken war haben alle Pflanze draussen überlebt!
Meine Tinas haben auch glatte Blattränder (allerdings ohne Kindel)- die gezähnten Blätter stammen von einer anderen, nachtblühenden Seerose - ich hoffe die blüht dieses Jahr. Sie braucht wohl noch deutlich mehr Wärme als Tina & co, wenn sie aber nur halb so schön wird wie diese hier  wäre ich mehr als zufrieden. http://www.bestpaper.ru/Flowers/Water-Lilies/Night%20Blooming%20Tropical%20Water%20Lily,%20Tahiti.jpg
Ja, deine aus Beitrag 23 sieht meiner Meinung sehr nach _N.x daubenyana_ aus!

LG Hans


----------



## Elfriede (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Hallo Hans, 

hier auf Paros gibt es keine so tiefen Temperaturen, keinen Frost. Also sind meine Tropischen sicher nicht am kalten Winter gescheitert, wenn deine sogar das Eis überlebt haben.

Die Ganna Walska und auch die Tina habe ich von Werner und er hat sie auch noch im Lieferprogramm, aber leider ist der Transportweg nach Paros zu lang. Ich will aber wieder eine Ganna Walska haben, vielleicht kann ich 2013 selbst eine mit nach Paros bringen.

Deinen  Link konnte ich leider nicht öffnen.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## hansa (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Hallo Elfriede,

so tiefe Temperaturen sind hier auch nicht üblich - es war das erste mal Frost seit 6 oder 7 Jahren, er hat ja auch zum Glüch nicht lange angehalten. Mein Becken ist sehr flach und erhitzt sich schnell, ich kann mir vorstellen das deine tropischen Seerosen  aufgrund des wesentlich grösseren Wasserkörpers insgesamt deutlich länger den relativ tiefen Wassertemperaturen ausgesetzt waren als meine - auch wenn die Temperaturen für sie hier recht heftig waren, war es hier nur wenige Tage so extrem kalt. 
Inwieweit die Pflanzenernährung eine Rolle spielt vermag ich nicht zu sagen, aber ich denke schon das kräftige Pflanzen besser durch den Winter kommen als Schwache. Bei ein paar die ich im Herbst bereits abgeschrieben hatte habe ich im Frühjahr sehr schwache Triebe gefunden. Diese standen alle Lehrbuchmässig in einem Lehm/Sandgemisch - nachdem ich sie in reinen Ton gepflanzt habe sind sie förmlich explodiert.
Von Werner hatte ich mal einen __ Lotos hier der Jahre lang wuchs um sich dann doch zu verabschieden - wenn seine tropischen Seerosen wieder Online sind werd ich auch nochmal schauen.
Sorry für den Link - ich hoffe der funktioniert besser: http://www.seerosenforum.de/tsSortenNacht/PrideOfCalifornia/PrideOfCalifornia.aspx
Ps: bei meiner handelt es sich nicht um diese Sorte, aber gute Laubbilder gibt es leider selten im Netz (Bild Nr.2).

LG Hans


----------



## ina1912 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

guten morgen zusammen!

hier habe ich auch zwei blütenfotos beizusteuern. bei der weißen ist es bereits die dritte blüte, bei der pinken die erste. sie blühen noch sehr verhalten und noch nicht mit mehreren gleichzeitig, aber umso willkommener ist jede einzelne! namen kenne ich leider nicht, vermute aber ganz verbreitete gängige sorten..

lg ina


----------



## Plätscher (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

hallo,

heute hat sich zjum erstenmal meine N. Joey Tomcik über das Wasser getraut


----------



## Hidden (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Hallo,
wollte nur kurz 2 Bilder von meiner N. "Siam Purple 2" zeigen
Gruß
Moritz


----------



## Hidden (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Hallo,
 da es eben so gut geklappt hat probier ichs gleich nochmal


----------



## Hidden (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

und der rest, dann ist wieder ruhe von mir


----------



## willi1954 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Tolle Rosen, hidden, glückwunsch

was mich wundert, das deine Hidden Violett so hell erscheint, meine ist da viel dunkler.
lg willi


----------



## Springmaus (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Hallo,

Oh Mann  einfach ganz tolle Seerosen habt Ihr da !


----------



## teichnoki (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Hallo,
es sind schon tolle Seerosenbilder man kann sich garnicht satt sehen. Auch von mir ein Paar  Bilder.


----------



## Hidden (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Hallo Willi,
ich finde deine dunklere Hidden Violet eigentlich schöner, es kann sein, dass meine Kamera die Farbe nicht realistisch wiedergibt oder, dass die Farbe im Gewächshaus ( da ist meine im Moment) anders ist.

bei dir Manfred würde mich interessieren was du für Sorten gezeigt hast.
lg
Moritz


----------



## teichnoki (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Hallo Moritz,
einen Teil meiner Seerosen habe ich als kleine Ableger vor ca 12 Jahren bekommen, eine weiße und eine rote. Die rosafarbene war ein Kauf in einen Billig Markt ohne Bezeichnung und die sah schlimmer als schlimm ausaber Dank meiner Pflege hat sie sich nach ca. 4 Jahren super entwickelt und blüht echt schön. Die anderen zwei habe ich aus Malaysia mitgebracht, im Sommer sind sie in einer alten Wanne und den Winter über stehen sie im Wintergarten. Die gleiche Art habe ich noch in einem zarten hellblau die hat z.Z. noch keine Blühte, wird aber noch.
Einen schönen Abend und noch viel Spass.


----------



## pyro (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

So, jetzt mal meine ersten Seerosenblüten in meinem Teich.

Die allererste Blüte war eine rosefarbene. Ich hab diese Seerose geschenkt bekommen und weis leider nicht welche Art es ist. Die Seerose ist sehr blühfreudig. Ich meine das ich in den letzten 4 Wochen 4 oder 5 Blüten hatte und aktuell sind schon wieder 3 Blüten auf dem Weg zur Wasseroberfläche.

 


Von Thundergirl bekam ich zum TT 2011 in Kelheim diese gelbe Seerose. Leider weis ich auch nicht die Bezeichnung. Bisher brachte diese Seerose eine Blüte. Aktuell sehe ich keine 2. Knospe nachkommen.

 

Seit 2 Tagen blüht zum ersten Mal die 2011 gekaufte __ Attraction. Diese Blüte ist die größte die ich habe - ich schätze an die 15cm Durchmesser. Eine zweite Blütenknospe ist aktuell noch nicht erkennbar.

 


Von meinem alten Teich habe ich noch zwei Seerosenkörbe mit einer mir nicht bekannten weiß blühenden Art im Teich. Diese Seerose steht an der tiefsten Stelle bei 90cm. Leider gibt es hier bislang noch keine Blütenknospe. Ich warte sehnsüchtig auf die erste Blüte dieser Seerose im neuen Teich.


Ach ja - meine Seerosenblätter sehen so zerfetzt aus da es vor ein paar Tagen stark gehagelt hat.


----------



## Kama (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Hallo,

heute ist die "__ Wanvisa" aufgegangen, noch nicht ganz, denke sie öffnet sich morgen noch ein Stück mehr. 

Selbst meiner Mutter, die die Seerosen zwar generell ganz hübsch findet, aber Blüte ist halt Blüte, ist diese aufgefallen, ich konnte es ja nicht glauben .

Die Farbe ist der Hammer, außen intensives Pink, innen die dunkelgelbe Mitte, alles gesprenkelt, sieht in echt besser aus als auf den Fotos! Bin gespannt auf die nächsten, scheint ja jede Blüte ein Überraschungsei zu sein...


----------



## niri (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*



Kama schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> heute ist die "__ Wanvisa" aufgegangen



Klasse Bilder und eine wunderschöne Blüte 

LG
ina


----------



## Flusi (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

wow, sieht echt klasse aus!

LG Ingrid


----------



## Nymphaion (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Hallo Kama, 

das ist noch nicht ihre endgültige Farbe. Warte ab, es wird noch besser wenn die Pflanze älter geworden ist.


----------



## Digicat (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Servus Seerosenliebhaber

Sie blüht seit vorgestern


----------



## Kama (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Danke!

Hallo Werner,
das lässt ja hoffen!  Hattest du eigentlich auch wieder Pflanzen bei der "Garten & Teich" in Neulußheim?

Ca. 18.00 Uhr, heute stand sie ein Stück über der Wasseroberfläche.
    

Gegen 20.00 Uhr wollte ich noch ein Bild von der geschlossenen Blüte machen, total konzentriert... Was ist denn das für ein weißer Ast im Wasser?  
 
Hoch geguckt und erstmal nen Schreck bekommen, Augen!

Bis ich nach ner Sekunde kapiert habe, dass mein einsamer Bewohner (die Katzen haben ihn noch nicht! ) sich quasi ins Bild schmiss .
    


Aber die anderen werden nicht vergessen bei der Euphorie, das hätten sie nicht verdient .

       
__ Colorado (Farbe passt nicht, ist pfirsichfarben, ich bekomm's nicht hin)
       
Wow, Denver, Black Princess
       
__ Aurora, Clyde Ikins, __ Helvola
       
__ James Brydon, Arc-en-Cièl, Gonnère


----------



## Christine (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Hallo Kama,

sehr schöne Blüten - gibt es irgendwo auch Gesamtaufnahmen Deines Teiches?


----------



## Kama (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Hallo Christine,

ab und an habe ich mal eine Gesamtansicht hier im Thread , aber um den Teich herum ist noch immer "Baustelle", da bin ich am Ein-, Um- und Auspflanzen und überhaupt am Werkeln (Liege genau 2x genutzt dieses Jahr ). Daher auch noch kein Rasen o.ä, nur Unkraut dream.

Zudem sind mir im Winter meine sämtlichen __ Binsen und Simsen gestorben , deshalb ist der Teichrand "etwas" kahl. 
Letztes Jahr habe ich den Randbereich inklusive Flachwasserzone fertig/neu gemacht. Ich bin momentan ratlos und traue mich nicht, welche nachzupflanzen, hatte ich sie doch als robuste Pflanzen eingeschätzt. Sie gefallen mir so gut, hätte gern wieder welche...

    


 
Dafür hat meine letztes Jahr fast totgeglaubte Rosanna endlich mal wieder eine Blüte .

 
Arc-en-Cièl, die Maserung der Blätter mit der grazilen, über dem Wasser stehenden Blüte ist einfach toll...

  Denver (für niri )


----------



## axel (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Hallo Teichfreunde

Ich hab da mal eine Serosenblüte.

 

Vielleicht weiß jemand von Euch wie die Seerose heißt

lg
axel


----------



## PeterBoden (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Hallo,

die __ Wanvisa hat vier Wochen nach dem Pflanzen ihre erste Blüte geöffnet.

Ein Schnappschuss mit einem Gast:
 



Ein wenig größer:
    und von der anderen Seite:


----------



## willi1954 (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*



axel schrieb:


> Hallo Teichfreunde
> 
> Ich hab da mal eine Serosenblüte.
> 
> ...



schau mal in mein Profil, die sieht deiner sehr ähnlich.
Das ist eine Florida Sunset

LG Willi


----------



## Sternenstaub (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Das ist meine Benjamin Britton und eine die ich nicht kenne

lG Angelika


----------



## fischmolchlibelle (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

endlich ist auch meine da


----------



## Kathrin (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Alles wunderschöne Fotos mit wunderschönen Blüten  (die dunkelsten gefallen mir am besten)


----------



## hansa (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Gestern abend gegen 20:45 am Wasserbecken - alle Seerosenblüten waren wie zu erwarten war geschlossen. 
Etwas später fällt mir eine Knospe auf die irgendwie nicht ganz so zu war wie vorher - und tatsächlich war es dann eine Nachtblühende Seerose die sich da öffnete und das innerhalb weniger Minuten!


----------



## Kama (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Vom Siffwetter...
 

... zum anderen Extrem :?
    
Hatte die "Black Princess" die ganze Zeit schöne Blüten, sind sie jetzt völlig verbrannt (von gestern, letzter Blühtag).

Die "__ Wanvisa" öffnet die Blüte schon ein ganzes Stück mehr als zu Beginn...
        

Erste Blüte der "Michael Berthold"...
 

"__ Colorado", mal wieder wie aufgespießt hindrappiert


----------



## thogoer (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*



hansa schrieb:


> Gestern abend gegen 20:45 am Wasserbecken - alle Seerosenblüten waren wie zu erwarten war geschlossen.
> Etwas später fällt mir eine Knospe auf die irgendwie nicht ganz so zu war wie vorher - und tatsächlich war es dann eine Nachtblühende Seerose die sich da öffnete und das innerhalb weniger Minuten!



Wunderschön, wie heisst die Sorte und wie Überwinterst Du sie?


----------



## Oo_Roberto_oO (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*



Sternenstaub schrieb:


> Das ist meine *Benjamin Britton* und eine die ich nicht kenne
> 
> lG Angelika



O_O wie bitteee??

Du meinst wohl __ James Brydon


----------



## fischmolchlibelle (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

hier noch ne andere


----------



## hansa (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*



thogoer schrieb:


> Wunderschön, wie heisst die Sorte und wie Überwinterst Du sie?



Vielen Dank - leider habe ich keine Ahnung wie die Sorte heisst - ich habe sie zusammen mit allen anderen im Freiland (Spanien!) überwintern lassen - sie haben es trotz einer frostigen Periode ausgezeichnet überstanden.


----------



## hansa (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Noch eine nachtblühende macht gerade eine gute Figur - leider sind sie bei den miserabelen Lichtverhältnissen nicht gut zu fotografieren, so dass ich die Blüte mit ins Haus genommen habe. Es sollte sich bei dieser um "Red Flare" handeln, einmal mit und einmal ohne Blitz fotografiert - könnten glatt für zwei verschiedene gehalten werden...


----------



## Bambus Mami (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Hallo, liebes Forum,

endlich blüht auch meine mickerige Seerose im Regenerationsbereich!!!!
Aber was ist das denn?
Drei Blüten an einem Stängel???
Kennt Ihr sowas?
Leider ist die Blüte so schwer, dass sie beinahe absäuft..... 
Aber sehet selbst und staunet:

Euere Bambus Mami


----------



## Eva-Maria (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

moin zusammen,
ich staune  nur noch ob all' der tollen Schätze,
die ihr in euren Teichen habt,
sei es farblich oder nachtblühend  oder gleich "3 auf einen Streich, äähh Stiel" 
Bei uns ist nicht wirklich was los ... bei den Zwergen,
es fehlt wohl der Sonnenschein


----------



## Schwabenteich (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Ich bin wirklich neidisch auf eure tollen Blüten. Bei meinen Seerosen gibt es Blätter, Blätter, nichts als Blätter...  Auch wenn sie alle dieses Jahr frisch gepflanzt wurden, könnte sich vielleicht netterweise doch ein Blütlein zeigen.


----------



## PeterBoden (3. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Direkt nach einem Gewitterguss die `Perry`s Crinkled Pink` von Werner.
Hat fast vier Wochen gedauert bis zur ersten Blüte, dafür schieben schon zwei Neue.


----------



## Dilmun (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Ich freue mich über die erste gelbe Blüte.


----------



## Majaberlin (12. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Irgendwo hatte ich ja schon mal geschrieben, dass mir die __ Gonnere dieses Jahr viel Freude macht. Hier sind gleich mal 4 Blüten auf einmal:


----------



## pema (13. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Hallo zusammen,
die 'Walter Pagel' legt jetzt los
petra


----------



## Ferdinand (13. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Hier ist meine __ Wanvisa
Einfach eine top Sorte: wunder schön und super blühfreudig.


----------



## Sternie (22. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Vor ca. 7 Wochen von Werner bekommen und in den neuen Teich gesetzt - und wir können uns jetzt schon über die ersten Blüten freuen  Herrlich.

An dieser Stelle, wenn vielleicht auch etwas fehlplatziert, ein ganz herzliches Dankeschön an Werner. Die Pflanzen, die wir von ihm bekommen haben, sind ohne Ausfälle alle phantastisch gekommen. 

Die rote blüht seit letztem Wochenende, die weiße seit ein oder zwei Tagen.
Wir wissen nur leider nicht, welche Sorte das jeweils ist, vielleicht kann uns da einer helfen? Bei der roten vermute ich, daß es eine Nymphaea 'Ellisiana' ist, bin mir aber alles andere als sicher.

  

Liebe Grüße

   Christoph


----------



## thogoer (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Wer kennt diese kleinblütige Seerose?


----------



## thogoer (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

N. "Georgia Peach"  mit ihrer über dem Wasser stehenden Blüte


----------



## Elfriede (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Hallo thogoer,

Deine kleine Seerose mit den marmorierten Blättern  könnte eine __ Aurora sein.

MIt lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## thogoer (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Hallo Elfriede
Danke für die schnelle Antwort, http://www.seerosenforum.de/wsSorten/Aurora/Aurora.aspx  vom Rhizomtyp kommt es hin, die Blätter sind allerdings nicht rundlich und auch die Blüte ist blasser.


----------



## PeterBoden (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Nochmals die __ Wanvisa im späten Nachmittagslicht, knapp belichtet.
Die Blüten stehen jetzt etwas aus dem Wasser heraus.
Leider blüht sie nur drei, maximal vier Tage.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*



thogoer schrieb:


> Hallo Elfriede
> Danke für die schnelle Antwort, http://www.seerosenforum.de/wsSorten/Aurora/Aurora.aspx  vom Rhizomtyp kommt es hin, die Blätter sind allerdings nicht rundlich und auch die Blüte ist blasser.



Hi,

die Sorte "__ Aurora" ist in der Blütenfarbe sehr variabel. Es gibt welche mit gelblichrosa, orangefarbigen, orangerosa bis orangeroten Blüten

MfG Frank


----------



## Elfriede (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Hallo thogoer, hallo Frank, 

meine Aurara ist zweimal in meinem Useralbum (meine Seerosen) zu sehen. Sie verändert an jedem der etwa 4 Blühtage die Farbe. Sie  beginnt aber meistens mit einem hellen Orange-rosa und wird dann dunkler. Ich bin ziemlich sicher, thoeger, dass Deine Seerose eine Aufora ist. Die Blätter meiner zwei Auroras sind auch nicht immer ganz rund, es gibt auch leicht ovale Blätter, aber immer sind sie marmoriert.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## thogoer (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Danke!
Dann habe ich Nr. 10 im Frühjahr geteilte N.x "__ Aurora" abzugeben,


----------



## Digicat (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Servus

Texas Dawn von heute ...

     

Die Farbe vom ersten Bild kommt am ehesten ...


----------



## thogoer (26. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Helmut, eine wunderbare Sorte, Dein Auge und Können hat ihre Schönheit wunderbar vermittelt.
LG Thomas


----------



## zahnfee (26. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Meine erste Blüte diese Jahr (Perry´s Baby Red).


----------



## BerndD (26. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Hallo zusammen, auch von mir einen Beitrag zur Seerosenblüte.
Meine Seerose habe ich als Teichneuling in diesem Frühjahr bei Norma gekauft. (4,49€ glaub ich)


----------



## Kama (26. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Hallo,

die Bilder haben nicht gelogen, die __ Wanvisa hat tatsächlich ab und an gescheckte Blüten, habe mich sehr gefreut über meine erste dieser Art diese Woche .
Überhaupt hat sie sehr unterschiedliche Blüten, verändert ihre Farbe aber nicht im Lauf der Tage, sondern von einer Blüte zur nächsten. 
Hier mal einige im Laufe des letzten Monats, chronologisch, alles eine Pflanze...


----------



## Kama (26. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Und eine muntere Zusammenstellung, querbeet durch den August...


----------



## bernhardh (27. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Hallo zusammen! Bin neu hier. Möchte mal erst meine blaue Seerose vorstellen.
Leider weiß ich nicht welche Sorte es ist. Sie stammt von der Firma Dappenzeller in Deutschland.
Ich kultiviere sie zusammen mit einem ebenfals mir unbekannten __ Lotos, der bald das erste mal blüht. Darauf freue ich mich schon besonders.
Zurück zur blauen Seerose:
Es ist eine vivipare Art und so hab ich im laufe des Sommers schon 6 oder 7 Töpfe mit kleinen Pflanzen die allesamt sehr schnell wachsen. 
Die Seerose blüht ständig. Wesentlich mehr als eine Nymphaea. Sie wird in einem abgeschnittenen Weinfass inkl. Aquarienheizer im Topf kultiviert. Also nicht direkt ausgepflanzt. Ich hab nur ein paar mal ein wenig mit einem 08-15 Cote Dünger gedüngt. Das Wasser hat Tag und Nacht so um die 25-30 °C. Das scheint auch dem Lotos zu gefallen der seit dem er da in dem warmen Wasser steht 3 riesige Blätter getrieben hat, bei dem bei jedem eine Blüte heranwächst.
-Wenns soweit ist gibts auch da Fotos!
In dem Fass wächst übrigens auch noch Utricularia vulgaris wie verrückt, hat aber leider nicht geblüht. 

Nächstes Jahr will ich die kultivierung der tropischen Seerosen sowie vom Lotos aber ausweiten mit einigen anderen Sorten.

EDIT: Das Foto ist in keiner Weise "ge-Photoshop´d"


----------



## klaus e (27. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Dann will ich auch mal. Bin dieses Jahr beruflich ziemlich eingespannt, habe im Auftrag meiner besseren Hälfte so gut wie alles blühende im Garten und um den Teich visuell eingefroren - vielleicht komm' ich im Winter mal dazu, aus dem Bilderwust ein "Album 2012" d'raus zu machen. Hier erst mal Blüte Nr. 13 unserer Seerose ...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*



bernhardh schrieb:


> Die Seerose blüht ständig. Wesentlich mehr als eine Nymphaea..
> 
> EDIT: Das Foto ist in keiner Weise "ge-Photoshop´d"



Hi Bernhard,

auch die blauen tropischen Seerosenhybriden gehören zur Gattung Nymphaea

MfG Frank


----------



## bernhardh (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Hier noch 2 Fotos meiner Blauen Nymphaea (Danke Frank). Es ist übrigens die Sorte "Tina", wie ich mittlerweile rausgefunden habe.
Die Jungpflanzen bilden sich am ehesten, wenn Blätter übereinanderliegen, also ein Blatt das untere im Zentrum abdunkelt. Ausserdem müssen die Blätter dabei immer nass sein. Blätter die aus dem Wasser raushängen (weils ja nur ein Weinfass ist) bekommen zwar die Ansätze, aber die scheinen zu vertrocknen, bzw. einfach nicht weiterzuwachsen.


----------



## pema (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Hallo,
meine Nuphar Lutea.

petra


----------



## Limnos (8. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Hi

Ich wäre auch interessiert, den botanischen Namen dieser blauen Seerose zu erfahren. Ich habe sie vom Auslauf den Warmwassersees in Heviz/Ungarn. Jungpflanzen werden an den Stielansätzen der Blätter gebildet. In Heviz wird nur angegeben, dass Nymphaea indica dort heimisch sei. Von der wird aber im Casper-Krausch nichts von Kindelbildung erwähnt Es sind auch mit Sicherheit zwei verschiedene Arten, eine davon mit gezähnten Blättern. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## bernhardh (9. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Nachtrag: Die Blaue Seerose heißt "Tina".
Hab noch 2 Fotos mit angefügt. Einmal in voller Blüte und auf dem anderen Foto sieht man einen Teil der Jungpflanzen, die ich von den Blättern gewonnen habe.


----------



## Momo-M (9. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde 

seit letzter Woche habe ich auch die erste Blüte an meiner Seerose. Eingepflanzt habe ich sie schon vor 2 Jahren. Aber dieses Jahr hab ich die erste Blüte entdeckt 

Heue morgen hab ich zwei weitere Kelche entdeckt.

Hab garnicht mehr dran geglaubt das da nochmal was kommt, aber warten lohnt sich ja manchmal doch 

Liebe Grüße Momo


----------



## Garfield (10. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Hi,

gestern am Teich:


----------



## thogoer (10. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Fotos mit Sortennamen (nach Möglichkeit) sind auch interessant.
LG thogoer


----------



## fischerl (14. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

hallo

hab auch seerosen. allerdings keinerlei ahnung, welche sorten das sind...

die gelbe und die weisse habe ich erst heuer im mai gepflanzt und schon im august haben sie geblüht!

lg
fischerl


----------

